# Shawnee State Park



## heartinwisconsin (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys, going camping this weekend in Shawnee. Just curious if there is any good fishing in the lakes/creeks there. Also if any of you have camped there I'd love to hear any reviews.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I was just out there doing an archeology dig last weekend and I got some fishing in while I was there. I parked on the west side of the railroad bridge off 50 (Ohio River Scenic Byway) and fished a branch of the GMR. I caught gar and surprisingly snagged a trout there too on a marabou jig. I walked out onto the railroad and saw a 3ft catfish swimming upstream that was a monster and I also saw a lot more gar. I wish I had more time to fish the area, it looked like good water.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I was just out there doing an archeology dig last weekend and I got some fishing in while I was there. I parked on the west side of the railroad bridge off 50 (Ohio River Scenic Byway) and fished a branch of the GMR. I caught gar and surprisingly snagged a trout there too on a marabou jig. I walked out onto the railroad and saw a 3ft catfish swimming upstream that was a monster and I also saw a lot more gar. I wish I had more time to fish the area, it looked like good water.


You were at Shawnee Lookout, not Shawnee State Park. The State Park is near Portsmith, OH.

Where you were is near the confluence of the GMR and the Whitewater. It's a decent spot to fish but there's almost always a half dozen cars parked there and people fishing everywhere. You sure it was a trout, too? Pics?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

If you mean Shawnee State Forest, my friend and I did a 40 mile backpacking trip there over a weekend. I brought my pole and some tackle but never really had a chance to fish. The streams aren't much except for a few areas that would take you 5-8 hours to hike to lol

I'm sure Turkey Lake has some good fishing though. It seemed very accessible and was really clear. I believe there are a fair amount of crappie in there.


----------



## heartinwisconsin (Apr 27, 2011)

Ya Turkey Creek Lake is the main one. There are some ponds and smaller lakes there too (Roosevelt). These fish would be fine to eat correct?


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

heartinwisconsin said:


> Ya Turkey Creek Lake is the main one. There are some ponds and smaller lakes there too (Roosevelt). These fish would be fine to eat correct?


Only if you like eating amino acids and dihydrogen monoxide!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Yeti said:


> Only if you like eating amino acids and dihydrogen monoxide!



That DHMO is some nasty stuff. Watch yourself out there.


----------



## heartinwisconsin (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha, good stuff!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

ive fished turkey creek a little bit a couple years ago with a buddy. We were mainly fishing bluegill. Only caught 3 and a crappie but that was in early spring. I've heard of people tearing up the crappie there. Only have been back a few times with little success.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Fish both of larger lakes each year. Turkey creek is better early and late, fish deep if you want bass and crappie. If your only going for a few days I would target roosevelt and get a kayak or canoe and fish along the trees/brush/rock close to main highway. I always get alot of nice bass over in that area. Don't let the size of the lake get to you. I've brought some dandies out of there over the years.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I was just out there doing an archeology dig last weekend and I got some fishing in while I was there. I parked on the west side of the railroad bridge off 50 (Ohio River Scenic Byway) and fished a branch of the GMR. I caught gar and surprisingly snagged a trout there too on a marabou jig. I walked out onto the railroad and saw a 3ft catfish swimming upstream that was a monster and I also saw a lot more gar. I wish I had more time to fish the area, it looked like good water.


One of my employees goes to UC and he's been doing digs there all summer. Maybe you know him. He says its a really cool area


----------

